# I'm mad as hell....my pony back off loan!!!!



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I took my pony, Heaven-Leigh, back off the girl who has had her on loan for just over a year.
I brought her home on Monday and she is a mess.
She's wriddled with worms, has lice and is like a bag of bones.

Here's a pic of her just over a year ago.











Here's my little baby girl now...I'm gutted I thought the lass would look after her. This is after a good groom.



















It hasn't changed her temperament though she still managed a smile for us...










And she's done this every since she was 4 months old....










It has cost me £140 to get her home, £50 because all my brushes and grooming gear went missing and I've got the dentist coming next week so that's another £50. The vet is coming out in a couple of weeks to let her settle in. She's been wormed and deloused so hopefully in a few weeks/months she will be back to her normal self.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

omg! dont know how anyone can do this to a horse  good luck with getting her back to health!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, I bet you are fuming!!! Poor pony... Bet she gets lots of kisses and polos now, though.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

flaming heck!!!!! I bet you are angry - I hope you gave the idiot responsible for this a right dressing down - good luck with gettin her back to her normal self - she looks lovely in the first pic


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Did you vet the new temporary owner at all? Thinking someone will look after your horse is not the same as knowing because you've checked!

Marina


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

That is awful, the poor pony!! You'd at least like to think that if for whatever reason the person that had her was unable to give her the full care and attention she needs that you'd have been contacted. The only thing to be thankful for is that it hasn't broken your ponys temprement, I know hourses/ponies that have been 'broken' over far less. hope she's back to her lovely self soon x


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Did you vet the new temporary owner at all? Thinking someone will look after your horse is not the same as knowing because you've checked!
> 
> Marina


But then again you can be really taken in by some people and you fully trust them.... And they then show what good liars they are. I have met people who "appear" to be perfect, but then week/months down the line you realise you have had the wool pulled over your eyes:bash:

I hope she is soon back to her former self, I'm not really a horsey person but it makes me mad when people do things like this.


----------



## LisaD (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, poor pony. My littlest pony Zig was a right mess when I rescued him, but getting him better has given us a great bond. Hope she's soon fully recovered and back to her beautiful self.

Lisa


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

This is why the mate who has my Mare is a close friend. I know where she is and how she is being cared for.
I would do nothing but fret otherwise. Plus my mate I have known since Uni and she is qualified in Equine care. So I am happy knowing she has quailified care and she is also being kept on show stables and is being broken and schooled in Riding, then driving, then dessage and show jumping.

Hope she gets back to health soon. I made the mistake of trusting my sister once and she killed our foal and stole all our horse feed to feed her fat shire. I had had sugery, then the day after I had a chunk taken out of my face by my sisters nasty evil pony while seeing to mine.
I trusted my sister and she f***ed us over and rodded off us.

I get to visit spooky whenever I want to just turn up. I like it like that and I know she is safe.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Aw poor pony i hope she gets some weight on and will love being back in your care im sure! xx


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> Hope she gets back to health soon. I made the mistake of trusting my sister once and she killed our foal and stole all our horse feed to feed her fat shire.


I'm shocked, I can't even imagine how you must have felt! Who needs friends when you've got family like that eh?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

saxon said:


> I took my pony, Heaven-Leigh, back off the girl who has had her on loan for just over a year.
> I brought her home on Monday and she is a mess.
> She's wriddled with worms, has lice and is like a bag of bones.
> 
> ...


 and this is where the RSPCA should help. Hopefully you will be taking the girl to the small claims court to recoup costs. If she's done this to yours, she will get another on loan and do the same. Personally, I would have knocked her on her backside when I saw what she'd done.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Dear lord what a mess your poor girl is in  She barely resembles the pony she was a year ago. I can imagine what you want to do to the person responsible for this! :bash:. At least now she is back where she's loved and hopefully will be back to her old self soon. xx


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

poor little girl :sad:
at least she is back with her mummy!
xxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

OMG Dawn - that's disgraceful! I think Pam's right and you should ask her to pay your expenses and tell her if she doesn't you'll report her to the RSPCA!

In fact, come to think of it, I'd report her anyway!

And the thing about confidence tricksters is their plausibility - that's how they succeed. You were taken in and that's just the way it was!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Did you vet the new temporary owner at all? Thinking someone will look after your horse is not the same as knowing because you've checked!
> 
> Marina


I thought she was a friend, well more a friend of a friend, I've known her quite some time and on her stables only my girl was like this.
There were two girls crying their eyes out. They were the ones who made me aware of what was happening.



Pimperella said:


> This is why the mate who has my Mare is a close friend.


As above...I was a bit far to visit very often and with all the things going on I thought I could trust her.


I have worked it out and checked the diary she did this to Heaven within 8 months. It was July '08 she went over there. The first pic was taken in the June '08. So not even a year.
The RSPCA said I should have left her there, and reported her, as now it is my word against hers that she was ever even there!!!
I've mislaid my copy of the loan contract when I moved last July.
The two girls who rang me are only kids and are scared to tell on her as their ponies are there on DIY!!!

I'm just pleased I got her back at all and she isn't any worse.
The person who had her asked to buy her in December and when I saw her then she looked 'tatty' but healthy. I put it down to the time of year. She was still chunky then and not anything like these pics.

Since I've been contacted by two mothers who say their kids wre using Heaven in the school. Which was not in the agreement of loan.

Other than looking deplorable she is still my Heaven-Leigh I know she will get back to normal eventually.

Fenwoman,,

This person will get her comeuppance don't worry. I know loads of people who use her riding school so I will be getting in touch with them she will lose a lot of business over this. If I do happen to 'bump' into her it will be with a very heavy fist!!!!!
Heaven was on her yard as DIY when I lived nearby then I moved and she took her on loan for her daughter.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor girl Im so glad you have her back now.
My friend has had 2 loan horses as companions for her own which is never ridden. They came straight from another loan home and both looked a mess. After a few months at my friends they looked the picture of health. Im sure your girl will soon be back to her former glory


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm going to post weekly pics so everyone can tell me if she looks any better.

It's often difficult to see when you see them every day.
I'm aiming at having her 'fit' again by the summer holidays.
If she's not fit by then then there is more obviously something wrong.

Having her teeth done next week should make a difference.
She was on loan for a couple of years before she went to this home so I'm not entirely sure when her teeth were last done.

I bought some 'build up' feed today so she's on three feeds a day. Morning and night just molli and her build up in the afternoon with the equine guard in it for worming.
She's also on haylage rather than just hay in the stable so that should do her some good.

I'm afraid to put her among other horses just in case it is something with her health and it's something she could pass on so she is stuck in a stable most of the day. She seems happy enough to just stand there ating haylage but I'm putting her in the arena for an hour on a morning and an evening just to get her moving a little.
I'm having to walk around so she will follow me or she would just stand at the gate!!!


----------



## Leigh_2503 (Mar 20, 2007)

Aww hun, its a shame your so far away & im not in a better position fanancially, Id of loved to have looked after her for you, Im BHS Stage 2 qualified along with Btec 1st Diploma & National Diploma in equine Science...

Is this a case of not keeping up to date with wormers?
Poor pony at least she is back in safe hands now **hugs**


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Not just that Leigh she has been worked to the bone and not fed accordingly.

Although she was on loan I have been sending wormer money and money for her feet done.
She's looking miles better already it's just the weight and the grooming I think now. It's going to take a few months though.
She is slightly lame as well which the farrier, who happenend to be at her new yard today and looked at her for free, says she has been clipped too short and her feet are still sore.
he says it should be find in a few weeks when she may need clipping again.
There are no abcesses or anything untoward he says.

He said to buy those rubber boots for her hind feet so that her soles aren't in contact with hard ground for a week or two.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Poor sweety  How could somebody abuse your trust like that and leave the poor girl in such awful condition 

Am sure she will be back to her old, healthy self again in no time hun x


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Bloody hell, she looks awful. :censor:


----------



## Leigh_2503 (Mar 20, 2007)

which boots does he mean Dawn, Poltice or over reach?

poor sole fancy clipping her hoofs too short, I bite my nails & that hurts if I rip one off too low so god only knows how she feels walking on it.. Give her plenty of cuddles from me


----------



## jimbob1811 (Dec 31, 2008)

poor pony....
no.1 rule for getting a pet: make sure you can afford to look after it!:no1:
hope he/she gets better!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

:gasp:i dont know how some people sleep at night, with a poorly pet and doing nothing about it! :whip::whip:
what go's around comes around!!
hope shes back to her healthy self soon


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Leigh_2503 said:


> which boots does he mean Dawn, Poltice or over reach?
> 
> poor sole fancy clipping her hoofs too short, I bite my nails & that hurts if I rip one off too low so god only knows how she feels walking on it.. Give her plenty of cuddles from me


The farrier was on about the rubber shoes...instead of shoeing her with proper shoes.
She's not shod at the minute he took them off.

She wasn't so bad yesterday. The farrier said it's not too bad and should only take a couple of weeks to come right. 
When she's walking you can't tell she's lame but when she trots you can a bit.

"no.1 rule for getting a pet: make sure you can afford to look after it!:no1:"

We put her on loan as the kids in our family were either too big or too small to ride her. She wasn't getting worked at all and was bored in the filed. She'd been on loan over the last five years with a couple of different famililes to start off novice riders as she's so good with kids. None of the others ever neglected her!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Poor little mite, I hope she's back to her old self soon. Some people are unbelievable 

With all these horror stories I hear about what has happened when people put their horses and ponies on loan I can't believe how lucky I am with the woman who loans my pony! She is an absolute angel, and still looks after him now he is retired.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

poor pony,

i hate it when loans go wrong. my loan pony has just gone back to the owner because she put a for sale ad up saying i'd caused her terrible condition. the woman has only owner her 3 weeks and i've had her for two of those. she came to me out of work and you could have used her ribs to hold toast 


it was my decision to send her back not the owner btw


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Iliria said:


> poor pony,
> 
> i hate it when loans go wrong. my loan pony has just gone back to the owner because she put a for sale ad up saying i'd caused her terrible condition. the woman has only owner her 3 weeks and i've had her for two of those. she came to me out of work and you could have used her ribs to hold toast
> 
> ...


It can happen both ways can't it??

I've owned Heaven since she was 4 months old, I first saw her at 6 weeks, she is now nearly 13 years old.

She has never been this thin even after a hard Winter.

She is now putting weight on nicely although a couple of people have commented on the farm she may be pregnant. These are generations of 'horse people' so usually now their stuff.
She has the dentist tomorrow so I'll let her settle after that before dragging a vet out to scan her.
I hope she isn't pregnant but if she is there isnt' much I can do about it now.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

god dawn that's terrible poor girl


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

im so sorry i hope she recovers! its so hard isnt it you loan them because you dont want to let go of them completly and it turns out worse! we loaned out our welsh sec d x thoughbred to a girl wanting to do one day events........ 6 months down the line he was back because he was refusing to jump for her, and "bolting", he was a nervous wreck when he came back, didnt look like his feet had been touched the whole time he was there! he left being riddenin a loose ring rubber snaffle his mouth was so soft and he came back in a ****ing kimblewick???? he needed reschooling completly he had a mouth like rock, people just tell you what they want you to hear, its so fustrating!!!! i hope you find a good home the second time round! let us know when shes better!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

emily89 said:


> im so sorry i hope she recovers! its so hard isnt it you loan them because you dont want to let go of them completly and it turns out worse! we loaned out our welsh sec d x thoughbred to a girl wanting to do one day events........ 6 months down the line he was back because he was refusing to jump for her, and "bolting", he was a nervous wreck when he came back, didnt look like his feet had been touched the whole time he was there! he left being riddenin a loose ring rubber snaffle his mouth was so soft and he came back in a ****ing kimblewick???? he needed reschooling completly he had a mouth like rock, people just tell you what they want you to hear, its so fustrating!!!! i hope you find a good home the second time round! let us know when shes better!


This is the first loan home where I havne't been happy over the last five years.

She's only ever been a leisure ride and drive...although it cost me in excess of £1000 to have her broken properly for the kids...one of the lads on the farm is going to bring her back into work, driving, when she's fit so I can just take her out myself again. I've not driven her for 5 years but I cna't wait.
Of course this all depends on whether she is in foal and even gets fit again.

One thing's certain she will never ever go out on loan again.
I may consider allowing someone to use her on the farm I have her on but never will she go away again.

Hopefully I'll be driving her down our country lanes again by next summer!!
The guy on the farm makes 'gypsy caravan' and has offered to make a made to measure one for me when/if she is fit to drive again.


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

you will def have to post pictures of her driving! especially a gypsy caravan! how fab! give her a big cuddle she looks very cute!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

emily89 said:


> you will def have to post pictures of her driving! especially a gypsy caravan! how fab! give her a big cuddle she looks very cute!


 
I think that one will be a year or two in the future...
I'm scared to ask how much he charges for them.

Hers would have to be a 'baby' 'gypsy caravan as well she is only 13hh.
I'm sure my Grandkids would want to 'bother' with her then.
I've wanted one for years so I will try and save up for one even it's going to be garden ornament:lol2:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

she should still be ok with a full caravan at 13hh, the pony i had on loan last year was 13.2hh and his owner had a full size caravan


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Iliria said:


> she should still be ok with a full caravan at 13hh, the pony i had on loan last year was 13.2hh and his owner had a full size caravan


She's quite fine in the leg though she's not thick set pony. She has very little feather.

I wouldn't want her to have to pull a full size caravan.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

just checked the old piccies, his is full size but its roof is either tarp or canvas, i guess that would lighten it a bit?

i've not really done driving i only started to see if i could get this pony back into it. but it took long enough to get him riding respectably.. my taid's big coloured was supposedly broken to drive when he was younger, if i knew more i'd be tempted to bring him back into it.. you can tell he still remembers as he's got a certain trot he uses on the roads that can go all day and has about 4 gears. get him in the school and he only has two gears lol


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm soft with Heaven though I always have been.
She goes at around 25 MPH with a small trotting cart and two small adults when she's fit. That was 5 years ago though.
She's been riddent he last few years but not driven I'm hoping she'll come back in no bother though.
The lads at the farm will do that for me and they know their stuff. 


As I say this all depends on how fit I can get in the next few months.

The caravans that these guys are building are beautiful. They are all carved and decorated and they fit them with the stoves, and beds etc.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I find this 'loan' business hard to fathom. Why have a horse if you are going to give it to someone else on 'loan' for such a long period of time? It's like me buying a car and then giving it to someone else to drive around for the next three years or until I want it back.

*not having a go, just curious.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Fixx said:


> I find this 'loan' business hard to fathom. Why have a horse if you are going to give it to someone else on 'loan' for such a long period of time? It's like me buying a car and then giving it to someone else to drive around for the next three years or until I want it back.
> 
> *not having a go, just curious.


Well I had had Heaven for 8 years when my financial situation took a nose dive....divorce, having to keep 3 kids on next to nothing.
I didnt' want to 'lose' her altogether so I put her on loan until things got a bit better. During this time she has been back a couple of times but then the kids were too big for her or left home and there was no-one to ride her as she's a small pony.
At this time it was better for her to go on loan so she was worked and wasnt' getting bored.

Some people can just sell their ponies/horses on but I couldn't do that with Heaven she means too much to me and I've had her almost as long as some of my kids.

Cars are slightly different to ponies they don't have personalities, or at least mine hasn't, and it's not often a car can become part of the family.

It's a way of still keeping contact and having the option to have them back when/if this is the best thing for them. Just think what would have happened if she had been sold to this person....Where would she be now....Dead probably.
I must say I couldn't understand when I heard of people puting their ponies on loan until the time came when I was not in a position to care for her financially. her other loan homes were fantastic people and she was cared for very well by them.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Heaven has had her teeth done.
What a great bloke the dentist was. He had a good look at her and all in all he reckons she's a lovely pony.

She just stood there for him without a hitch, no head shaking or anything, while he poked and prodded and did what he had to do which considering how long it is since her teeth were done was very little.
He was highly impressed with the condition of her teeth and said had he had to say how old she was he would have aged her between 8 and 10 years old.
He showed me how to check her teeth and also informed me that she has a canine tooth that only geldings and stallions usually have..apparently 25% of mares have them as well but it's not a usual thing in mares.

All he kept commenting on was her colouration and patterning.

He doesn't think she's too bad really but did advise to clip her so her skin can recover a bit quicker so I'm onto that now.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This is why none of my horses go out on loan because you cannot trust anyone nowadays. Hope she conditions well for you. Also look at the rings on her feet :O.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

selina20 said:


> This is why none of my horses go out on loan because you cannot trust anyone nowadays. Hope she conditions well for you. Also look at the rings on her feet :O.


As I say it was a financial reason she went on loan but now we are fine having her back.
As for her feet she has never had laminitis they are not lammy rings.
She has slight thrush in one of her hind hooves but that's clearing up now as well.

Pics from yesterday. Two weeks after coming home. She will look better tomorrow after being clipped out.
She's having her hooves done today/tomorrow as well.




















Pics from last week as well. A week after the pics in the first post.


----------



## RodentMaster (Feb 25, 2009)

o i hope she's feeling better now. theres a forum called marestare about that you can post to they are a horse website and could give you support and maybe even tell you if she looks pregnent. poor girl bet shes glad to be home with you now


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

Heaven is fine now.
I'll post some uptodate pics sometime today.
I'm still in two minds whether she is pregnant and I've asked the vet to examine her as she would be only 2-3 months off foaling if she is.
The vet has been on the yard twice now to a poorly foal but he's not had time.
I'm not paying a call out so I'm waiting for him to come out to the foal again. The foals owner is happy for me to take advantage of the fact he has the vet out already.

I've been longreigning and lunging and I have little gril riding her now.


----------

